# problème installation et configuration réseau debian



## moi.toaba (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 
  J'ai décidé d'installer Debian 4.01 sur mon serveur à l'aide d'un cd netinst. Tout va bien jusqu'au moment où je dois télécharger les paquets. 
Pour cela, j'ai relier mon serveur à un cable ethernet. 
J'essayée sur plusieurs miroirs et il ne me trouve rien.... j'ai le droit à ce message : 

_*"Le miroir de l'archive Debian indiqué est indisponible ou ne contient pas de fichier « Release ». Veuillez essayer d'utiliser un autre miroir de l'archive".
*_ 
J'ai fini par sauter cette étape... maintenant je me retrouve  après l'installation par le message suivant, _*"aucun périphérique réseau n'a été détécté"*_
en effet j'ai essayé de modifier la configuration du fichier /etc/network/interfaces mais l'internet est toujours désactivé ,pouvez vous cher membres me diriger un peu sur les raison de ce problème et comment les résoudres.
j'attends vos réponse.
merci d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------

réponse rapide


----------

